# Indian Lake Catfish tourney results:



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Just want to open a thread in regards to what the standings are day to day during the tournament being as it starts today; & I will not be able to make it up and onto the lake until tomorrow evening after work, & will be fishing Friday & Saturday nights.

Would like to kind of keep track of weights throughout the thing & see if maybe this year is the year they weigh in an official 40+ during the contest, but regardless just know what any of us will be up against as it progresses. 

Thanks.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

any updates on yesterday- this mornings weigh ins?
-Justin

** just heard a 31 pound fish was caught last night


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

It looks like Lakeside Pro Bass Shop is updating the standings periodically on their Facebook page. Here's the link: 
https://m.facebook.com/LakesideProBassShop/


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't have a Facebook


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't either. I can see it as a guest. The page is public so everyone can view it.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

If you still can't view it, here's the top 5 as of 5:30 a.m.
1-31.60
2-31.52
3-31.45
4-30.83
5-29.79

14-20.92

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Never done fishing said:


> If you still can't view it, here's the top 5 as of 5:30 a.m.
> 1-31.60
> 2-31.52
> 3-31.45
> ...


thank you!


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

skipping a few spots down to #23, the lightest fish on the board is 16#. I feel like a monster is going to hit the boards at some point this weekend, hoping its in my net.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not a tournament guy, so pardon my ignorance. Are those weights of one single fish? Or a collective stringer?


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

single fish weigh in at Indian.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

This is a annual 1 fish tourney 


Workingman said:


> I'm not a tournament guy, so pardon my ignorance. Are those weights of one single fish? Or a collective stringer?


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

When I registered there was a 34.4 currently in 1st place tonight.

Slow night for me. Boats having technical difficulties, just a rough start all around today lol, best of luck to everyone partaking!


----------

